# Applying Decalgirl skins



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

So, is this hard to do? I have never applied a skin before on anything in my entire life so I don't have the slightest clue as to how hard this is going to be (or not). I plan to do it on my kitchen table, with a lot of bright light, and to follow their suggestions of wiping my Kindle off with a soft t-shirt, washing my hands, and starting with the small pieces first. 

But still, it has to be pretty exact to fit around the keys and the screen perfectly. Can you adjust the skin carefully if it isn't applied right? Any tips or tricks to give me? 

I ordered my skin at 5 AM Monday, so I am thinking I should get it next week but I might get it Friday.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

No, it is not that hard, they are made so you can pull them up and reapply if you make a mistake. Just give your self a nice, clean open 
space with LOTS of light. I do the back first cause it is easy... then do the main front panel and leave the small button pieces for last.

Just be careful not to pull too much, they can stretch out of shape.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks! Then I will have not only the overhead lights but also a "high intensity" lamp on the kitchen table. I'll try to be very gentle and not pull the skin pieces too much. 

I know myself well enough to know that I will want the skin to be applied just perfectly, or I will be unhappy. So, I am glad that I will be able to pull them up (gently without stretching) and reapply.


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

I di my first skin several months ago. I had high anxiety preparing for the process.  I even had my husband standing by to help me if needed.

It was SOOOOO easy to do.  It seemed to apply itself after I got the first corner on.  I did the bottom portion, around the buttons, first and the rest just fell into place.

It really is easy.  Plus, it's not super sticky so you can adjust it if you have to.

Don't worry - have fun with it


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

robjond said:


> I di my first skin several months ago. I had high anxiety preparing for the process. I even had my husband standing by to help me if needed.
> 
> It was SOOOOO easy to do. It seemed to apply itself after I got the first corner on. I did the bottom portion, around the buttons, first and the rest just fell into place.
> 
> ...


Wow, I was more excited than anything, but the process was very easy.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I actually found the back tougher than the front...once you line up the buttons area correctly, the rest fell into place.  I used tweezers for the side buttons pieces.  Just remember to breathe.


----------



## Aprille (Apr 17, 2010)

robjond said:


> It was SOOOOO easy to do. It seemed to apply itself after I got the first corner on. I did the bottom portion, around the buttons, first and the rest just fell into place.


Just applied my first DG skin on my K2 a few days ago and the above was my exact experience. I was surprised at how easy it was to apply!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh good!! Thank you so much for the encouragement, everybody.



Gwennie said:


> Just remember to breathe.


Ha-ha!! Sounds like you know me pretty well! I am already holding my breath and it isn't even here yet.


----------



## Aprille (Apr 17, 2010)

CaroleC said:


> I ordered my skin at 5 AM Monday, so I am thinking I should get it next week but I might get it Friday.


I'll bet you get it tomorrow. I ordered mine on Wed the 14th and got it on Mon the 19th.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Aprille said:


> I'll bet you get it tomorrow. I ordered mine on Wed the 14th and got it on Mon the 19th.


That would be fantastic!! I hope you are right. I am really looking forward to this. My Kindle is already starting to look awfully plain to me, with no skin on it.  And I just love the skin that I am getting (Plum Royal). I think it is so elegant.


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

It's pretty easy after you get the hang of it.
My word of advice...
When you start to apply the largest front plate piece, start at the bottom key area.
It's easier to get the key area on straight to begin with, rather than have have to unpeel and start over a few times by starting at the top.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

That sounds like a good tip. Thanks!


----------



## FallenSeraph (Jan 5, 2010)

Easiest thing I have ever done in my life. I'm a super clutz and I kept pulling it off my kindle and putting it back on because I'm a perfectionist and then it still went on perfectly with no mistakes. Then a day later my kindle broke so I had to send it to amazon to get my new one so I peeled the skin off I wasn't especially careful or slow but I wasn't very reckless or anything either. Then when my new kindle came I put it on that one it was just as easy as the first time I put it on. So it's not difficult just make sure that ur in a comfortable spot with lots of light and. wash ur hand before putting the skin on so that u don't get any oil on it and keep it form sticking. Ur gonna love ur new skin.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

FallenSeraph said:


> Easiest thing I have ever done in my life. I'm a super clutz and I kept pulling it off my kindle and putting it back on because I'm a perfectionist and then it still went on perfectly with no mistakes. Then a day later my kindle broke so I had to send it to amazon to get my new one so I peeled the skin off I wasn't especially careful or slow but I wasn't very reckless or anything either. Then when my new kindle came I put it on that one it was just as easy as the first time I put it on. So it's not difficult just make sure that ur in a comfortable spot with lots of light and. wash ur hand before putting the skin on so that u don't get any oil on it and keep it form sticking. Ur gonna love ur new skin.


Oh good! You sound just like me - - combination perfectionist and clutz (though a patient, careful clutz! LOL). Your story is really encouraging. I know that when I get the skin applied correctly, I am going to love it.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

It's really easy, you can do it!


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

Please post pics after you succeeded


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you, and yes, I will!!

I ordered it at 5 AM Monday, so it was supposed to be delivered sometime next week. I was hoping that it might even arrive today (one can always hope). But, it isn't here yet. It is raining hard in New Orleans today, with flooding in some streets, so I would imagine that it probably won't show up today. Anyway, when it does show up, I'll take my time and apply it correctly (hopefully) and then post a photo.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

They are very easy to apply. Here a a couple of more tips that I can pass on (I've put DecalGirl skins on just about everything they make them for.)

For the Kindle's backside, also start with the bottom. Line the skin up so it's just barely touching the speaker holes.

If you stretch the skin (accidentally or not) it will go back to normal if you just aim a hairdryer at it for a few seconds (I do suggest turning the hairdryer on first, just aiming a hairdryer at it won't scare it into submission 

Don't throw away the backing, if you're careful you can remove and re-use it (hairdryer again- warm up the back for a few seconds before removing, it comes off much easier)


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes, I was vaguely worried about doing it, but it really was much simpler/easier than I fretted over.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I got my Decalgirl skin (Plum Royal design) about an hour ago! Yay

Emboldened by all the wonderful, encouraging, and helpful posts here I went ahead and applied it. I think that while I didn't do a perfect job, it was "perfect enough", if you know what I mean.  Next time I will use tweezers for the small pieces like Gwennie suggested - - as I was doing it, I wished I had done that. I did the front piece first, fitting it over the keys and that was the easiest for me too, amazingly enough.

Here's what the skin looks like on the Decalgirl website (this is not my photo):










Now, here's what my Kindle looks like. Bear in mind that we are having severe thunderstorms and it is dark as night so I had to use flash. So, the photos are at an odd angle to avoid reflections. Still, I think the skin is exactly what I had hoped - - exactly the right shade, and despite my clutziness (is that a word? lol) it looks pretty good on my Kindle.

















Thanks, everybody! At last, my Kindle is dressed!


----------



## Aprille (Apr 17, 2010)

YAY! Great job, Carole! Beautiful choice. Only you will notice any tiny flaws. 

And, after a few days, even that will go away. It did for me anyway.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks perfect to me!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks!  As time passes, the imperfections are already looking less noticeable to me, too. In fact I went to look at some of them and I can hardly remember where they were.  

What a relief. I never thought that I (a clumsy 61-year-old retired woman) would be able to apply a skin to my Kindle! I love the effect. It looks very elegant to me.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Man, I wish I could be retired at 61 (in barely 2.5 years.)  Congrats all around!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow! I figured probably most people here were younger than me. Glad to know I'm not the only person in my generation here. You're right that I was lucky to be able to retire last November, especially with the economy having such problems lately. I worked for the federal government so I can keep my health care in retirement and so on. Otherwise I couldn't have done it. Retirement is great - - more time for my Kindle.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

CaroleC said:


> Wow! I figured probably most people here were younger than me. Glad to know I'm not the only person in my generation here.


Younger, but not hugely so!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

:: high fives ::


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Carole, that skin is elegant and beautifully applied, enjoy it!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Margaret said:


> Carole, that skin is elegant and beautifully applied, enjoy it!


Thank you! The longer I have it, the better it looks to me. I don't see the imperfections nearly as much. It makes reading an even greater pleasure than it already is, for me. I love the fact that in real life, its appearance is _exactly_ the same as it was on their website.

And :: high fives :: to Pushka, Gwennie, and others!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Don't throw away the backing, if you're careful you can remove and re-use it (hairdryer again- warm up the back for a few seconds before removing, it comes off much easier)


Good to know. I also got my first Decalgirl skin yesterday, for my Sony 300. (My first accessory purchase--I like to read the Sony without its cover, and figured it needed a little protection.) Love the skin, and am already thinking about getting another one to give it a different look at some point! Hubby put the skin on for me--I didn't trust myself to do it--and was done in 2 minutes!

By the way, your Kindle looks great, Carole!

N


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks, Neekeebee! What skin did you get from Decalgirl? I saved my backing too - - sounded like a great idea (thanks Luvmy4brats!).


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Carole, I got the Pixies.  (Would post pictures but am too lazy to figure out how.  )  

These decals definitely give our beloved eReaders a different look, don't they?  I'm still admiring the new look, and looking for the pixies!  

N


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/36631


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

What a beautiful skin, Neekeebee!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I have that on stand-by (meaning, in the closet for when/if I get tired of my custom one.)


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

great skin


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, I'm still admiring it after 24 whole hours.    In fact, I'm loving it so much that now I'm tempted to get a skin for my Kindle!

Thanks, Luv, for posting the picture for me!

N


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Sunday morning I'll take a pic of the K2 version and post it.  Colors are more, and brighter.  Still gorgeous (perhaps moreso, because of that.)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> Yes, I'm still admiring it after 24 whole hours.  In fact, I'm loving it so much that now I'm tempted to get a skin for my Kindle!
> 
> Thanks, Luv, for posting the picture for me!
> 
> N


I can't believe you've resisted for so long. Reistance is futile. You will be assimilated. I love my skins. I have so many devices and they've all been skinned.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, Hubby got one for his smart phone on Friday and is already looking for a second one.  I've resisted being enabled for so long and now I'm already an enabler!

N


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Neekeebee said:


> Yes, Hubby got one for his smart phone on Friday and is already looking for a second one. I've resisted being enabled for so long and now I'm already an enabler!
> 
> N


Enabling is fun.


----------

